# Euskera (Basque): anaia / neba, ahizpa / arreba



## El Chilango

¿Cuál es la diferencia en vasco entre _anaia _y _neba, _que supuestamente significan _hermano _y _ahizpa _y _arreba_, que significan _hermana?
_
What's the difference between _anaia_ and _neba_, which both mean _brother_, and _ahizpa _and _arreba_, which both mean _sister_?

Eskerrik asko!


----------



## Agró

*Anaia*: hermano con respecto a un hombre.
*Neba*: hermano con respecto a una mujer.
*Ahizpa*: hermana respecto a una mujer.
*Arreba*: hermana respecto a un hombre.


----------



## El Chilango

¿Entonces para mí mi hermano y mi hermana serían _anaia _y _arreba, _pero para mi hermana yo y mi hermano seríamos sus _nebak_?


----------



## Agró

Sí; exacto.


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

Hermano de hermana también es "anaia".

Es cuestión de dialecto. Neba es hermano de hermana para quien platica bizkaiera.

Eskarrik anitx.

N,


----------

